# Q7 Air Conditioner Effectiveness?



## csmab (Aug 27, 2005)

Any of you owners willing to comment on how well your Q7 a/c cools things off in the summer. I am in Dallas and I am considering a Q7. Summers here frequently are over 100 degrees. I have read some reviews that the performance of the a/c could barely keep up in hot climates. Do you get additional a/c outlets in the second row if you do not order the 4 zone a/c option? Does 4 zone just give you the ability to ajust temp and fan in the rear?
Thanks,
CSMAB


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Q7 Air Conditioner Effectiveness? (csmab)*

In Atlanta we are having record heat. I am quite happy with the AC(we have the panorama S/R as well.). Ours is 2 zone. Still has vents in both center rear and on the back of the b-pillar so rear passengers get plenty of air. The 4 zone allows you to individually control fan speed/temp in all four quadrants(pretty cool feature). The 2 zone allows different temps up front but only one fan speed.


----------



## Giro (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Q7 Air Conditioner Effectiveness? (chickdr)*

4 zones really means 4 zones. Each section can regulate the temp and fan from an individual control unit and obviously there are specific vents for each area. I have black/black so naturally it can get hot in the Summer, but with the sun shade (a fabulous feature) and the ability to put the setting on LO for my daughter, who is in her car seat in back, and a tad higher (63-65) for me up front is perfect. If you need a quick cool off you can always crank the fans to 10 which is quite an experience.
The neat thing is that if you have an infant (or a dog which i also have) controlling each zone via the MMI is handy although at a stop sign it's easy to reach behind as they are on the back of the center console.
M


----------



## hayyan (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Q7 Air Conditioner Effectiveness? (Giro)*

I have the panoramic sunroof, and i am in the middle east, its quite here !!
and only after i installed window tints, real expensive ones, heat insulation and infrar red and everything, then i started to feel that the A/C is effective, was a disaster before that


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Q7 Air Conditioner Effectiveness? (chickdr)*

With record heat 100-110 degrees for 20-days, we are still happy with the Q7's (and our derivative suv's) AC performance, even with the Q7's Pano.Sunroof. My wife's Q7 has 4-zone, but since I like it very cold (winter/summer), I'd prefer 1-zone, where I can be the "temperature overlord"; don't want kids fighting me @ 80-degrees in the back while I'm @ 60-degrees in the front -- passengers must submit to my temp


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Q7 Air Conditioner Effectiveness? (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_ I'd prefer 1-zone, where I can be the "temperature overlord"; don't want kids fighting me @ 80-degrees in the back while I'm @ 60-degrees in the front -- passengers must submit to my temp









With the 4 zone AC, you can synch all 4 zones together so that the driver can control all the zones with the driver's zone control.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Q7 Air Conditioner Effectiveness? (ATLeos)*

Cool; but can you "lock it" where the other seats can't alter the temp/fan speed -- Making it "1-zone"?


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Q7 Air Conditioner Effectiveness? (ehd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ehd* »_Cool; but can you "lock it" where the other seats can't alter the temp/fan speed -- Making it "1-zone"?

Yes, you can. Simply push the child lockout buttons, just below the window controls on the driver side door arm rest. This also locks out the rear sunroof controls


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Q7 Air Conditioner Effectiveness? (mml7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mml7* »_
Yes, you can. Simply push the child lockout buttons, just below the window controls on the driver side door arm rest. This also locks out the rear sunroof controls


damn i sell Audi's and i did not know that. thats awesome.
I highly recommend any kind of ceramic window tint for the windows but especially for the Panorama roof. Driving cars with and without it here in Phoenix, AZ you can feel a remarkable difference in how fast the A/C cools down


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Q7 Air Conditioner Effectiveness? (csmab)*

When we test drove the Q7 4.2P (black) 2 weekends ago in Houston, the outside temperature was 110F. That car tried VERY hard to cool down but it wasn't doing a very good job, even though it has 4-zone. That's why when we bought ours few days ago, it is the 3.6P (without sunroof) with 4-zone and "light" color! Even the outside temperature nowadays is around 90-100F here, I really don't feel it takes too too long to cool down the inside. And I usually set the temperature 70F inside the car (front and rear).


----------



## aljjr2 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: Q7 Air Conditioner Effectiveness? (csmab)*

Also in ATL for the last 2 weeks it has bee over 100. Even after setting out, opening the last vent roof (rear tilt) removes the hot air from the top of the Q7 quickly. The air conditioner keeps up well, and the 4 zone makes a big difference. I think it si truly 4 zone since condensation comes from the front condenser and rear condenser. Although all have vents in the rear, they may not have a rear condenser and don't have temp control. No complaints in our 100+ days. Maybe a lot more humid than Dallas as well.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Q7 Air Conditioner Effectiveness? (aljjr2)*

There's actually one condenser in 4-zone (i was surprised too). There are, however, 2 evaporators plus an additional blower (IIRC) in the back left luggage compartment.


----------

